# ALTER EGO GARLIC DEEP CONDITIONER!!



## beans4reezy (Dec 26, 2008)

Ladies!! I finally found a great dc in the alter ego garlic.  I cannot believe how soft it makes my hair! I've also heard this is a good dc to keep shedding/breakage at a minimum.  It is a bit pricey- $23.00 for the smaller bottle, but I think worth every penny! Has anyone had good experiences with this dc?? I'd be interested to see if I am alone in believing this dc provides superior results.


----------



## gissellr78 (Dec 26, 2008)

beans4reezy said:


> Ladies!! I finally found a great dc in the alter ego garlic.  I cannot believe how soft it makes my hair! I've also heard this is a good dc to keep shedding/breakage at a minimum.  It is a bit pricey- $23.00 for the smaller bottle, but I think worth every penny! Has anyone had good experiences with this dc?? I'd be interestes to see if I am alone in believing this dc provides superior results.




I use Alter Ego and I loveeeeeeee it....i have been using it for a year and my shedding is veryy little....it leaves my hair soft and so healthy


----------



## AVE One (Dec 26, 2008)

Which one is it?  












or


----------



## Purfectalibi (Dec 26, 2008)

Silly question but hows the smell? Is it chemically or fragrant?


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 26, 2008)

I've been wanting to try this also, but I have toooo many conditioners but if I make it to APL in March I AM buying as a gift to myself!


----------



## AVE One (Dec 26, 2008)

AVE One said:


> Which one is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nevermind,  the second one that says conditioner is $23.  Off to buy.


----------



## gissellr78 (Dec 26, 2008)

AVE One said:


> Which one is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is the same they just changed the packaging


----------



## gissellr78 (Dec 26, 2008)

Purfectalibi said:


> Silly question but hows the smell? Is it chemically or fragrant?



It smells Yummy!!! nothing like garlic


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 26, 2008)

AVE One said:


> Which one is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It is the second one...the impac ego conditioner...this is the TRUTH!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 26, 2008)

Purfectalibi said:


> Silly question but hows the smell? Is it chemically or fragrant?


 
You would think the term garlic would mean an offensive odor-- but it has the best smell.  Not to over powering, your hair smells fresh!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 26, 2008)

Does anyone know how natural heads like it?  I know my head likes that I take garlic internally everyday


----------



## joyandfaith (Dec 26, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Does anyone know how natural heads like it?  I know my head likes that I take garlic internally everyday



I'm natural and this is my staple DC.  I use this Garlic DC once a week and my hair LOVES it!!!!  I highly recommend it!


----------



## chocolatetresses (Dec 26, 2008)

I've been transitioning for a while and when i use to go to the dominican salons....they used alter ego products and keracare on me. Alterego nequal leave-in is the business!!! It made my hair and rollerset soooooo soft and bouncy...and that's all she used in my hair! It's a little pricey... $17 a pop but I think its worth it b/c a little goes a long way. I swear she used like a quarter sized amount on my head and voila! I never tried their condishes but I'll try them soon. Alter Ego is a very good brand to say the least!


----------



## jazzzmoods (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi there!!  Can you tell me where to purchase this?

Thank you!!!


----------



## AVE One (Dec 26, 2008)

I purchased mine off of amazon.com 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_hpc?url=search-alias=hpc&field-keywords=alter+ego&x=16&y=19


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Dec 26, 2008)

I love this conditioner too; my salon uses it for my dc's. 

I haven't used it in a while cause I had protein overload. But when my hair gets back to tip top shape; I will be revisiting it. Thank goodness I still have some left.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 26, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> I love this conditioner too; my salon uses it for my dc's.
> 
> I haven't used it in a while cause I had protein overload. But when my hair gets back to tip top shape; I will be revisiting it. Thank goodness I still have some left.


 
I read the ingrediants...I may have miss something, but I didn't see any protein listed.  Is there protein in it? I am currently using MT/OCT and I'd like to avoid protein overload


----------



## naturallygoldie (Dec 27, 2008)

I used this the other day...it's the "shedding killah"....it stopped my shedding but one of the ladies at the salon said not to use it at every wash because it'll dry out the hair (2much of a good thing?) HTH


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 27, 2008)

naturallygoldie said:


> I used this the other day...it's the "shedding killah"....it stopped my shedding but one of the ladies at the salon said not to use it at every wash because it'll dry out the hair (2much of a good thing?) HTH


 
Thank you for your note.  I DC twice a week and was planning on using it everytime I DC. I think I'll alternate between that and ORS Replenishing mask


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 27, 2008)

I always wanted to try this, but the price + shipping always stopped me. I am trying to find it locally.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 27, 2008)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I always wanted to try this, but the price + shipping always stopped me. I am trying to find it locally.


 
Your local BSS should sell it or any Dominican Salon.  It's worth the price for soft/shiny hair!


----------



## blasianbeauty (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the review Beans, I will have to try this out.


----------



## heyfranz (Dec 27, 2008)

Stopped my shedding in its tracks!!! I commented about it on the MT/OCT thread. I was taking garlic pills, made a garlic paste (ewww smelly) and finally broke down and spent the $24 on this stuff.  Worked like a charm - I'm dc'ing with it right now. Wish i would've known about this years ago when nothing worked for my breaking hair.


----------



## mahogany66 (Dec 27, 2008)

That stuff makes my scalp itch


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jan 13, 2009)

Is this available in the uk?


----------



## Muse (Jan 13, 2009)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> Is this available in the uk?



Should be I believe it's a product of Italy.


----------



## Linzdoll (Jan 13, 2009)

I use Alter Ego ,garlic, coconut,leave-in,and my hair is thriving...finally...


----------



## LostInAdream (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup its great, leaves the hair so soft. I get mine from ibeautyny.com. Has anyone tried the linseed oil conditioner I use this to cowash it makes their hair soft too


----------



## empressri (Jan 13, 2009)

darn yall!!!!! darn yall to heck!!! now i want to try this


----------



## Eisani (Jan 13, 2009)

empressri said:


> darn yall!!!!! darn yall to heck!!! now i want to try this


 No pressure or anything oke: but it is good stuff...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2009)

I love this conditioner too. It really does work well at reducing shedding.


----------



## bbdgirl (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh GOsh,
this is def on my "Gotta get it" list.


----------



## empressri (Jan 29, 2009)

so i found it tonight!! and near me too! i got that and some silicon mix. it's YALL fault!!!

anyway, think the garlic treatment is good to use after a protein treatment? or too much?


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 29, 2009)

LOVE IT!  I used it for the first time over the weekend because my shedding from MT was starting to be too much.  Kept it on for about an hour and a half to two hours and my hair was loving it!  Soft, smooth and not shedding.  Plus, nice smell.  The smell did linger for a few hours put was all good after that!  One more use with results like that and it is definately staple status.


----------



## Dommo (Jan 29, 2009)

I used this yesterday actually and my hair is so soft and moisturized!!! Does anyone use this as a leave-in also..It's not super thick;Would it be too much?

TIA


----------



## Lady S (Jan 29, 2009)

Does it help with breakage too or just shedding?


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jan 29, 2009)

I love this off. Been using it for the last 2 wks. I mix it with sitrinilah. It's fabulous!!


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 29, 2009)

Stepiphanie said:


> I love this off. Been using it for the last 2 wks. I mix it with sitrinilah. It's fabulous!!


 
Nice idea!  Will try that this weekend!


----------



## AVE One (Jan 30, 2009)

Stepiphanie said:


> I love this off. Been using it for the last 2 wks. I mix it with sitrinilah. It's fabulous!!


 

Great idea!  I will be trying.


----------



## TriniStarr (Jan 30, 2009)

I will purchase and try it this weekend. Thanks Ladies~


----------



## SoforReal (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya'll better stop tempting me!


----------



## Junonia (Jan 30, 2009)

I love the smell of this conditioner.  It leaves my hair feeling very soft.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 30, 2009)

None of my local BSS sell dominican or italy conditioners, I have to go to a whole nother area to get my dominican conditioners and last I checked they didn't carry Alter ego. I am gonna order it online since it's free 2 day shipping. I see the one with the old packaging is cheaper too so I'm ordering that one .

*ETA: I am sooooo happy, something told me to call the BSS and see if they may have gotten the Alter Ego line since I haven't had to go there in awhile and they have it! Woohooo happy dance!*


beans4reezy said:


> Your local BSS should sell it or any Dominican Salon. It's worth the price for soft/shiny hair!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 30, 2009)

So I bought this about 3 weeks ago and have yet to open it..I dont know what I'm waiting on...


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 30, 2009)

Look what I done started!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 30, 2009)

I want it too!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 30, 2009)

After 2 yrs. of wanting to try this stuff it better be the bomb! I jumped on 76 then 95, to arrive at the BSS and it cost way more than the online price and they only sold the large one. So of course I bought it, but didn't get the other things on my list I surely didn't intend on spending about $55 on some darn conditioner today! I'll be back with my review after my t-up.


----------



## empressri (Jan 31, 2009)

Junonia said:


> I love the smell of this conditioner.  It leaves my hair feeling very soft.




you like how it smells? it's a special smell....one only a conditioner mother could love


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 31, 2009)

This stuff is AMAZING!!!!
I'm all out and need to get some tomorrow!!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Iammoney (Feb 9, 2009)

its the bomb ive been using it for years. i need to purchase some more the 1000ml even though its more expensive it goes along way. but i try not to use it all the time because i dont want to become immune to its effect so sometimes i use







or this


----------



## SoOoNY (Feb 23, 2009)

So I have been looking for a replacement for my 10 n 1 and I bought this after all of yall reviews... I also got highlights and noticed a few more strands than usual in the brush... 

Someone asked if it was ok to use this after a hard protein like aphogee but noone answered... any one know?


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 23, 2009)

I finally got a sample!!! YaY!


----------



## empressri (Mar 8, 2009)

So mad, I went all over the world hunting for this and STILL have yet to use it....is this uber moisturizing? My bff needs something for her dry hair, I wish I could get her to join here!


----------



## Dommo (Mar 8, 2009)

empressri said:


> So mad, I went all over the world hunting for this and STILL have yet to use it....is this uber moisturizing? My bff needs something for her dry hair, I wish I could get her to join here!



IMO, its *not *super moisturizing...i prefer the alter ego energizing and rebalancing cream for more moisture if you're going to get alter ego.

hth


----------



## empressri (Mar 20, 2009)

So I finally used mine....this must be protein, no? My hair feels stronger like I did a protein treatment. I had a lot less shedding too. The slip was awesome and the scent wasn't bad after a few minutes lol.


----------



## Lyoness (Mar 20, 2009)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> Is this available in the uk?




I've done a google search and I cant find it listed in the UK   ... There was a cheeky ebayer who had the 1000ml tub and said she had used some and was still charging 20+ quid for it.. I was tempted!! I wish I save it so I could find out her source!!


----------



## prettyFine (Mar 20, 2009)

Ladies will this actually help reduce the shedding (long hair with bulbs at the end)???


----------



## cupcakes (Mar 20, 2009)

I love it. I had to go back to this DC since ors changed up their ingredients, and im glad i did


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Mar 20, 2009)

I might have to get this for my best friend. She's a 2 OR 3 type and has experienced shedding... and damaged ends. She doesn't dye her hair or heat style. She thinks it's from stress, so maybe this will help?


----------



## Eisani (Mar 20, 2009)

^^It's really good for shedding.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Mar 20, 2009)

Eisani said:


> ^^It's really good for shedding.


 I'm going to put together a gift package for her. She's been stressed and her hair's been shedding like this for years. She's about to give up. 

Thanks!


----------



## Eisani (Mar 20, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I'm going to put together a gift package for her. She's been stressed and her hair's been shedding like this for years. She's about to give up.
> 
> Thanks!


 You're welcome. That's sweet of you to do that for her.


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 20, 2009)

AVE One said:


> Which one is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*This is a hot mess!!!!* I'm in Italy and have never seen this product. 
I about to go ransack every hair and beauty salon I can find (which is quite difficult because I haven't seen a real one yet). Boo!!!!

It would be pitiful if I have to order this online!


----------



## camilla (Mar 20, 2009)

*here are the details wheat germ if that a protein?*

Product Description
Impac Ego with Garlic still the best Hot oil treatment with (Garlic). This special cream, rich of peptydes, vitamins and mineral salts which derivate from wheat and garlic represents an excellent substitute for hair treatment with animal extract. It leaves the hair soft and strong and it is ideal to use on treated hair, such as bleached, dyed and permed. Crema enriquencida con peptidos, vitaminas y sales minerales extraidos del trigo y de ajo. Representa un excelente substraccion de los tratamientos con extracto de placenta. Ideal para el cabello con tinte, permanente y deolorantes. HOW TO USE (MODO DE USO) : after shampooing the hair, apply the treatment all over the scalp, wait for few minutes then rinse with water. Recommended to be used after shampooing, leave it on for about 15 minutes to have the best results. Aplicar sobre el cabello despues de lavado, dejar actuar por 10-15 minutos, a vapor luego acclarar con abundante agua y proceder con el peinado/estilo. *INGREDIENTS INCE (CTFA) : Aqua(Water), Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Dipalmytoylethyl Hydroxyethylmonium Methosulfate, Parfum (Fragrance), Cyclomethicone(Cyclopentasiloxane), Limonene, Dimethicone, Phenoxyethanol, Propylene Glycol, Linalool, Hexyl Cinnamal, Methyldibromo Glutaronitrile, Benzyl Salicylate, Citric Acid, C.I. 11680 (Pigment Yellow), C.I. 74160 (Pigment Blue 15:1), Triticum Vulgare (Wheat Extract), C.I. 12085 (Pigment Red 4), Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Allium Sativum (Garlic Extract), Cochlearia Armoracia (Horse-radish Extract), Ferula Assa Foetida (Asafoetida Extract), Methylisothiazolinone. SIZE : 500 ml / 16 fl oz *


----------



## camilla (Mar 20, 2009)

Manushka said:


> *This is a hot mess!!!!* I'm in Italy and have never seen this product.
> I about to go ransack every hair and beauty salon I can find (which is quite difficult because I haven't seen a real one yet). Boo!!!!
> 
> It would be pitiful if I have to order this online!


 
check out their site i thing it can tell where in italy you can find it
the locator is under construction right now but check back

http://www.alteregousa.net/Default.aspx


----------



## QTPie (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi ladies, I'm thinking about using this to DC once a week but I'm curious, is it a protein DC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2009)

I Purchased and Used this conditioner w/heat.  Felt extemely moisturizing.Plan on using it again w/heat on my next wash day.  Must ration it out due to the price   But Overall: Love it. Love it. Love it.


----------



## Solitude (Apr 19, 2009)

I like this stuff. Makes my hair feel soft and strong, but it slightly over-hyped for the price. My hair felt just as soft and strong from my Aphogee 2 Min or Organix Coconut conditioner. I didn't have any issues with shedding, so maybe that is why I don't see a huge difference. 

Also, when I used it following my KeraCare Dry & Itchy Scalp shampoo, it made my scalp feel like it was on fire. I had to rinse it out immediately. I used it before that and since w/ no problems, but I still didn't like that & I probably won't re-purchase it.


----------



## honeybadgirl (May 9, 2009)

i just tried this tonite and i love it! i loved that it was soooo moisturizing. 
definitely a keeper. i hope it helps with my shedding. i started to notice alot of shedding going on in the past week or 2.


----------



## cookie1 (May 9, 2009)

Is this a protein/moisturizing/both type of conditioner?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2009)

I think it contains a little wheat protein.  In the Poster's reply that listed the ingredients I see it has "Wheat" which is a very mild Vegetable Protein. 

I think of it more as a Uber Moisturizing Conditioner.  I use it with Heat.  Very Pleasant Smell.  And it is suppose to greatly help with 'Shedding.'  I haven't been experience shedding, but it is definitely Moisturizing to the Max.


----------



## LongiLox (Jul 8, 2009)

Is it safe to use a week after a relaxer? I bought this and can't wait to try it. Wondering if it'd be safer it I wait at least a two to three weeks after my relaxer before using.


----------



## Dommo (Jul 8, 2009)

LongiLox said:


> Is it safe to use a week after a relaxer? I bought this and can't wait to try it. Wondering if it'd be safer it I wait at least a two to three weeks after my relaxer before using.



Its def safe to use anytime after a relaxer; even the same day. Its a regular DC


----------



## Barbara (Aug 12, 2009)

You ladies are really tempting me.  I'm trying to use all of my hair products before I buy anything else.


----------



## producjunki (Aug 12, 2009)

I've gotta get this sooo bad!


----------



## panamoni (Aug 12, 2009)

I love this conditioner.  It's my favorite out of the DC's I currently have (Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose and Hairveda Sitrinillah).  My hair is in great condition after using this.  Followed by Salerm, my newgrowth is uber easy to manage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2009)

I Love It Too!  

It's One of My Most Favorites of All Times!  It is something that I will always try to have on hand.


----------



## soonergirl (Aug 13, 2009)

stop it!!! I have been eyeing this forever!!!!!! Gosh!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, I have to stock up myself...I am almost out of this gem of a conditioner


----------



## Closeout (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, when i run out of condition will be buying this for SURE


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2009)

Closeout said:


> Ok, when i run out of condition will be buying this for SURE


 
Good Girl


----------



## mango387 (Aug 18, 2009)

I had been using this as my "proteinlike" conditioner, but it is too moisturizing for me.  Now, I'll just use it as a moisturizing DC.  I LOVE THIS STUFF!


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 18, 2009)

mango387 said:


> but it is *too moisturizing* for me


 
GREAT quality in a conditioner!!!


----------



## simplyconfident (Aug 18, 2009)

I just purchased this last night along with the Cren drops. I'm really hoping this stuff works because I'm shedding like craaaazzzy! I plan to use the conditioner only on my scalp and then use my regular cond on the rest of my hair when deep conditioning. Any other suggestions ladies?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 18, 2009)

I just got my Dr Christopher's Oil of Garlic and an extract blend of Horseradish root, Thyme, Yarrow. I'm going to add a little to my conditioner and let it sit on my scalp for my weekly DCs  when I start shedding. I haven't started yet but sometime in the fall it will start.


----------



## Fine 4s (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd like to give this DC a try. My only issue with the ingredients was that I didn't see garlic anywhere on the list or at the very least wayyyy down on the list. I'd have to mix some garlic oil in it...


----------



## pri (Aug 19, 2009)

Fine 4s said:


> I'd like to give this DC a try. My only issue with the ingredients was that I didn't see garlic anywhere on the list or at the very least wayyyy down on the list. I'd have to mix some garlic oil in it...



That was why I never picked it up either...I was recently thinking about trying it also w/ added garlic oil but after skimming through a lot of these post I think I may try it alone first.


----------



## ellehair (Aug 19, 2009)

I love this conditioner.. Question though, I see the two different types,.. i've been under the impression they were the same thing, are they??? I buy whichever I see 1st in the bss because I thought they were the same????perplexederplexed


----------



## heyfranz (Aug 19, 2009)

simplyconfident said:


> I just purchased this last night along with the Cren drops. I'm really hoping this stuff works because I'm shedding like craaaazzzy! I plan to use the conditioner only on my scalp and then use my regular cond on the rest of my hair when deep conditioning. Any other suggestions ladies?




If you're shedding, DC your entire head of hair with this.  It stopped my shedding in it's tracks.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 19, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> I love this conditioner.. Question though, I see the two different types,.. i've been under the impression they were the same thing, are they??? I buy whichever I see 1st in the bss because I thought they were the same????perplexederplexed


 There's an old jar and a new jar --same formula, just new packaging.


----------



## MJ (Aug 19, 2009)

My friend has relaxed hair, and she loves this conditioner. She paid almost $40 for the second bottle, but she said it's the first one she has used to make her hair feel and look good.


----------



## cmw45 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey ladies...I know some folks are worried about the price, especially as it may or may not work for your shedding. I found this link https://www.bluebeez.com/goods_detail.htm and they have a smaller amount on sale for less than $20.00. I just ordered. Hope this helps someone else whos on the fence because of the price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2009)

It is Just A Great Conditioner!  That's All there is too it.  I initially purchased it because I was getting ready to start Mega-Tek.  However, I did not get the "shedding" from MT that I anticipated. (based on others experience)

But, this Conditioner...my, my, my....I can't say enough about it, except to say, I will always have this product in my Arsenal.  It is extremely moisturizing and overall, just a really good conditioner/deep conditioner.

And the price...It's Worth it.  You're Worth It.  Your HAIR is Worth it.
Especially if you cut out some of the more "cheaper" unnecessary items and 'invest' in this one good conditioner.  IMO:  It will be well worth it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 19, 2009)

cmw45 said:


> Hey ladies...I know some folks are worried about the price, especially as it may or may not work for your shedding. I found this link https://www.bluebeez.com/goods_detail.htm and they have a smaller amount on sale for less than $20.00. I just ordered. Hope this helps someone else whos on the fence because of the price.



I was coming in here to post this, too.  I get mine from bluebeez, also. This is one of my true, die hard staples!


----------



## jazzyto (Aug 20, 2009)

ordered a small one from bluebeez yesterday! Cant wait to try it!


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 20, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And the price...It's Worth it. You're Worth It. Your HAIR is Worth it.


 
Yes!! I will say this to the end, nothing moisturizes like this conditioner, so the price pays for itself in the end. I am so glad I found this because the only other moisturizing DC that did a great job for me is WEN's mask. However, 4 oz. of the stuff costs $70.00!!!!! I will gladly pay the $30 for my Alter Ego instead


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2009)

It's Definitely The Business!  And with Steam.......Chile' you ain't said nuthin'

_*exits thread to find it for tomorrow's wash day*_


----------



## ellehair (Aug 20, 2009)

So im on Bluebeez and once again im confused, loL!!! The two are different prices??? and they say different things on the containers, which is the better product??  One says garlic hair treatment and the more expensive one says NEW nourishing garlic conditioner, WTH???
Did something change in the new packaging??


----------



## ellehair (Aug 20, 2009)

Bumping this - lol
sorry I really want to know the answer, lol


----------



## panamoni (Aug 20, 2009)

They are the same.  They are the same formula -- just new packaging.  They are the same.


----------



## cmw45 (Aug 20, 2009)

ljamie4 said:


> So im on Bluebeez and once again im confused, loL!!! The two are different prices??? and they say different things on the containers, which is the better product?? One says garlic hair treatment and the more expensive one says NEW nourishing garlic conditioner, WTH???
> Did something change in the new packaging??


 
They are the same. Just make sure you get the one with garlic. The prices are different because they are different sizes. One is 500ml and one is 1000ml. I'm getting the smaller one first to see how my hair responds.


----------



## pri (Aug 27, 2009)

I just checked bluebeez myself and I saw the same size 1000ml for two different prices...then I checked the ingredients and maybe two things are not there on the new one. I'm going to search online b/c someone posted on a review about it (not here) what's different about it as far as ingredients are concerned. I wonder though if they both still give the same effect....has anyone tried both and if so...do you see any difference?


----------



## pri (Aug 27, 2009)

The Impac Ego Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic  is almost exactly the same as the regular Impac Ego Conditioner except it comes in the 1000ml (one liter) size. The product description is the same, the directions for use are the same, and the ingredients are exactly the same, in the same order, except:
 • Benzyl Alcohol replaces Phenoxyethanol as ingredient #9;
 • Methyldibromo Glutaronitrile is not included;
 • FD&C pigments are used instead of non-FD&C pigments (FD&C refers to USA Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic regulations).
 • Methylisothiazolinone is not included.  
 The product has “hot oil” in its name but you don't heat it; it is used like any other conditioner. 
I copied this off the internet...but this is exactly what I noticed between the two ingredients. Thanks to the poster!


----------



## cmw45 (Aug 28, 2009)

After all of the talk about it's ability to help with shedding I finally caved in and got a 500ml jar from bluebeez.com. I thought this would be a great time to try applying it because my hair is in braids and I have good access to my scalp (the product directs you to apply it to scalp). Anyway, my hair is in braids so I haven't been able to see if it's helped with shedding but my new growth is EXTREMELY soft. Like, even softer than when I use my beloved Patene Renewal Mask. I'm hoping I refuse to turn it into my main deep conditioner because of the price...but if it works on the shedding, price or not, it will become a staple.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 22, 2009)

I've only used Nutrine Garlic Con and it helped tremendously.

 Has anyone tried this?
Energizing Hair Loss Shampoo 1000ml + Energizing Hair Lotion + Garlic Treatment 1000ml 

Alter EGO Hair Loss Combination Set
$89.95


----------



## shortyluv (Oct 1, 2009)

Bumping this
I actually bought this before coming upon this thread and now I'm so happy that I did! I just had a baby and the shedding is crazy now. I will use it today after co washing and see how it makes my hair feel. It's natural btw. Anyone getting great results with this??


----------



## exubah (Oct 10, 2009)

I got into the US on Thursday night and the package was waiting for me at my SO's house.  I co-washed with my Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment last night and my oh my does my hair feel like silk, even with it airdried!!!!  Hopefully I see a difference with the shedding because that was my main reason for purchasing..........this may become a staple.......


----------



## momi (Oct 10, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Ladies!! I finally found a great dc in the alter ego garlic. I cannot believe how soft it makes my hair! I've also heard this is a good dc to keep shedding/breakage at a minimum. It is a bit pricey- $23.00 for the smaller bottle, but I think worth every penny! Has anyone had good experiences with this dc?? I'd be interestes to see if I am alone in believing this dc provides superior results.


 
I tried this today and oh my!  My hair is extremely soft and my rollerset turned out perfectly!  I wonder how often I can use it... my plan is to use KBB hair masque one week and this on the other (alternating between the two)


----------



## Lovie (Oct 18, 2009)

I have used this for years. Stops any shedding I have ever experienced in its tracks, like immediately. Also gives a very nice finish. Highly recommended.

I have purchased it here, and also off of eBay:
http://www.ibeautyny.com/goods_detail.asp?Index=4238


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2009)

You all are right!  It is an Excellent Conditioner.  I initially bought it for "Shedding" but it ended up being a Favorite and a Staple. 

And it feels extra especially good Steaming........


----------



## Lovie (Oct 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You all are right!  It is an Excellent Conditioner.  I initially bought it for "Shedding" but it ended up being a Favorite and a Staple.
> 
> And it feels extra especially good Steaming........




Aaah, yes, steam.  
I knew it would come up soon enough..


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 6, 2010)

I have to stock up. I am going to give birth in the summer and I'd like to be proactive in case I experience post partum shedding the second time around.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 6, 2010)

This is a really good DC I love it!


----------



## PistolWhip (Mar 6, 2010)

i must try this.......so many great reviews


----------



## HarySituation (Mar 6, 2010)

awesome Awesome AWESOME Condish!!!!


----------



## HarySituation (Mar 6, 2010)

expensive though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2010)

Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner.......definite staple.

Also love the Nova Care Nourish Spa Leave-In as well.


----------



## PistolWhip (Apr 6, 2010)

Tried it..........love It


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been out for a while, I need to run out and get some!! Ohhhh, the soft roller sets I get from this conditioner! I need those back in my life.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm going to buy this once I finish my Kenra MC.  They're roughly the same prices.  It's cheaper online than what I find it for in BSS in nyc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> I'm going to buy this once I finish my Kenra MC. They're roughly the same prices. It's cheaper online than what I find it for in BSS in nyc.


 
Ahhh.....Yes.....It's "One of Those" that are Definitely Worth the Investment.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

So ladies... does anyone know where I can find this in Atlanta? I'm having some shedding issues & I'd rather this than the homemade garlic paste.


----------



## abcd09 (Apr 6, 2010)

So is this a protein or moisturizing conditioner? I hope its not protein. I just bought a large bottle of Mendex online. :/


----------



## star (Apr 9, 2010)

I am going to give this a shot since I have there relaxer in my head which I love. Silacon mix took my attention away from this product but Silacon Mix was such a great disappointment.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 29, 2010)

Okay so I ordered the Alter Ego & used it 2 weeks ago. It stopped the shedding dead in its tracks. My question for the Alter Ego oldtimers is how often would you suggest my using it? Weekly? Every other week? Monthly? TIA...


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Apr 29, 2010)

Are you ladies only putting this on your scalp like the directions say or are you putting it on your hair too?


----------



## brownbean96 (Apr 29, 2010)

I apply it to both.


it_comes_naturally said:


> Are you ladies only putting this on your scalp like the directions say or are you putting it on your hair too?


----------



## Lovie (Apr 30, 2010)

For a very long time, I would use it weekly, with great success. Applied it to my hair and scalp, and used for at least 30 minutes with heat. My results were always good soft, well moisturized hair, along with halted shedding. 

I always recommend weekly deep conditioning, at a minimum. But I have deep conditioned 2-3 times a week and had positive results too. The key if you frequently DC is to ensure that you are using products for your hair that will not cause other issues with frequent use. 

For example, my results if I DCd 2xs a week with a heavy silicone, or a strengthening (protein/polymeric) conditioner were not as good for my goals as when I just used a pure organic moisturizing DC. It's truly trial and error for the best routine that fits your hair care regimen, product choices, and your individual hair health goals.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (May 5, 2010)

Got my Alter Ego finally and will be using today hope I get same great results.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 5, 2010)

^^^ Please come back and post! We'd love to hear about your first Alter Ego experience


----------



## divachyk (Feb 6, 2011)

bump -- where is the cheapest place to purchase this online?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 6, 2011)

IbeautyNY. ^^^^^

Sent from my Zio


----------



## mostamaziing (Feb 6, 2011)

ijust bought the regular conditioner..  wish icoulda found this thread before ibought it  =/


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 6, 2011)

I have to say that I have been impressed with my AE Garlic Condish!  Definitely a staple.


----------



## drmuffin (Feb 6, 2011)

Bumpity bump bump and my wallet now hates all of you 
I'm in desparate need of some MT after a relaxer mess and I need something to counteract the shedding. From what I've been reading this is a Godsend! Just ordered it...


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 7, 2011)

I so want to try this! Trying to hold out until I finish a product!


----------



## Renee29 (Feb 7, 2011)

couldnt help myself, I just ordered it for stand by.  I figue why wait till I need it, Right?...Right?


----------



## cutenss (Feb 7, 2011)

divachyk said:


> bump -- where is the cheapest place to purchase this online?


 
Amazon has it for $29.78 + free shipping


----------



## India*32 (Feb 7, 2011)

Man,

I did it again!  I'm spending way too much money on hair products.  I did notice my hair shedding probably from a whacked roller set.  That's it.  No more.  Rehab Please.

India


----------



## bronzebomb (Feb 7, 2011)

Is this a cream or an oil?


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 7, 2011)

bronzebomb said:


> Is this a cream or an oil?


 
Its a creamy deep conditioner.


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 7, 2011)

i believe its a cream! thats what it looks like in the pictures!


----------



## Minty (Feb 7, 2011)

The CHEAPEST place to buy is at the hair shows. Alter Ego goes to the big shows -

- Other than that, sometimes you can get it at a local BSS at a reasonable price, but for the larger bottles its around $30 

-This is not a purely moisture or protein conditioner - so I wouldn't put it in either category. I would list it as a treatment - and a hair builder since it is primarily peptide based with some conditioning agents. 

-This give incredible shine for relaxed hair.


----------



## bronzebomb (Feb 7, 2011)

I just purchased it!  I used one of my "no buy" passes.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 7, 2011)

I LOVES me some ALTER Ego Garlic Conditioner  Yes mam
I started using mine at the beginning of last year and I still have some left. It won't make it this year. 

This is a great investment. I love this conditioner Sooooo MUCH!

In melts in my hair and not in my hands I absolutely get the softest hair and it loosens any tangles right up.


----------



## toinette (Feb 7, 2011)

are you guys talking about the nourishing garlic treatment or the original deep treatment with garlic?


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 7, 2011)

Has anyone tried the alter ego garlic shampoo?


----------



## tdwillis (Feb 7, 2011)

I was just about to order this when I found it in the back of my closet. The problem is that I do not remember when I purchased it. I wonder how long the shelf life is?


----------



## empressri (May 23, 2011)

bumping just because i dug my jar out to use tonight.

dont judge me. i KNOW im not the only one that uses a product and while said product is in your hair you come on here to look up past reviews and threads on said product.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 30, 2011)

I've started using AE garlic condish about 2 weeks ago....I'm in braids with extensions right now so I wont be able to evaluate the degree of shedding if any that i'm having. Take down time will reveal all.


----------



## DivaForLife (Jun 9, 2011)

Just got mine and used it today!  While I would say it is probably one of the better conditioners out there, its just not the best.  It definately softened my new growth, but I didn't get slip like some other conditioners (Joico Moisture Balm/Silicon Mix).  

My first application was after shampoo, under the hair dryer for about 20 minutes...

I will continue to use it as a deep conditioner, will try to notice if shedding decreases and helps overall in the health of my hair...


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Jun 18, 2011)

empressri said:


> bumping just because i dug my jar out to use tonight.
> 
> dont judge me. i KNOW im not the only one that uses a product and while said product is in your hair you come on here to look up past reviews and threads on said product.




lol!! That's exactly what I'm doing now!!!


----------

